# IBS Symptoms and Menstrual Cycle?



## SomethingInTheWay (Nov 24, 2010)

I noticed that my IBS is getting worse. I recently took a semester off because I was really not feeling well. My semester was going really bad. I just couldn't do it. Anyway, when I get my period, it gets worse, like usual. I have IBS-C and I actually get a BM but it hurts a lot. Its hell and it just ruins my mood overall. Since i;m off from school, all I do is sleep and stay in bed. It's really depressing because I feel like my life is passing me by. My family doesn't understand and always offer their opinions. But they don't know anything at all. I just feel like telling them to all shut up. I'm 19 and I feel like an 88 year old person who is constantly sick and tired.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

I really undestand what you're going through.I have the same problems.What has helped me considerably and has given me my life back to some extent is the following:1- I don't allow my period to come every month since it's unbearable. My Gyno has me on BC pills 3 consecutive months, then I let it come and suffer, but at least not every month.2- Motilium for the nausea and sicky feeling (x3 a day)3- L-Ornithine (Solgar) (500mg x2 at night) for the PAIN4- Anti-inflammatory diet always5- 1000mg Magnesium Citrate at night (for the painful C component- makes it liquid and easier to pass)These treatments have really worked for me and were discovered gradually over the years of suffering.I hope they may bring you relief as well!


----------



## intrepid.slug (May 14, 2011)

It sounds like you both might have endometriosis.... often women who have worse IBS during their periods actually have Endo. It is massively undiagnosed, and I think statistics are like 1 in 5 women actually have endo. It is where womb tissue grows outside the womb, and for some reason it causes IBS symptoms, particularly during the period.I'd really encourage you to mention it to your doctor, as the only treatment for endo. is to have surgery and get the extra womb tissue scraped out. A follow up treatment is to go on the pill for 3 months, like you already are, but you would need to have the surgery to stop the disease progressing.Sorry to harp on about it, its just that I spent 13 years with terrible IBS that got worse during my periods, and finally it was suggested that it might be endo. I had surgery in december, and my IBS has been so much better since then... Also trying a FODMAP diet has helped a lot.







Hope that helps.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It isn't always endo. If you read the article about Hormones and IBS at the top of the forum.. you would see that it is the hormones themselves that can trigger a flare up.


----------

